# Agnes is so expressive. Plus meet the others!



## KatsBirds (Jun 19, 2011)

Here are some updated pictures from last night of Agnes. She is growing up so fast! And what a personality she has!! She is so expressive! These pictures were taken after a feeding and I hadn't wiped off her off yet so please excuse her messy mouth.




























And not cockatiels but these are my budgies, Alex (yellow) and Andy (white)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all so cute


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

they are all so adorable!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

they are adorable


----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

They are So Cute!!!


----------



## Crys_LJ (Jul 21, 2011)

I wanna cuddle them all....


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

They really are adorable. Those are some cute pictures! Like a little mini cover girl!


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Agnes loves the camera-- such cute poses!

Pretty budgies. I love those beady baby eyes, sooo adorable.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

How old is Agnes??


----------



## KatsBirds (Jun 19, 2011)

birdlover4life said:


> How old is Agnes??


She hatched June 14th.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You have such cute birds.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

lol cute lil bobble head. pretty budgies too!


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

Soooooooooo cute! I LOVE parakeets!! I think the "keet personality" has rubbed off on your new baby tiel!! She/He is simply precious!!


----------



## Crys_LJ (Jul 21, 2011)

I wanna hug the keets and baby tiel.


----------

